# ac drying true r false



## buckboi_88 (Feb 17, 2010)

a frend told me u can dry your harvest using a A.C... by hanging it upside down infront of the ac is that true?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 17, 2010)

probably.. but why?

i don't understand why people get impatient at the end. they grew the thing how long? and they can't wait a few days till it's dried properly?

just dry it normally man.

i personally try to dry mine as SLOW as possible.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2010)

would that make them pot sicles?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like a way to cause Mold to me.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

i've learned a lesson about smoking my stash too soon...let it dry naturally..it's soooooooo much better..2-4 weeks in a glass jar can even make it more potent.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 17, 2010)

:yeahthat:  ....or in a baggie!  The important thing is to try to keep yer mits off of it for a few weeks after it's dry enuf to go in there.  Like a good pal of mine sez though...  "Curing is for growers who have bud from their previous harvest still in jars." 

I've found my best drying occurs when temps are in the upper 60s to lower 70s so for some situations A/C comes in handy during drying.  Especially around here in the summer or if you live where you have high RH/temps.

Peace!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed. I always just hang dry for weeks. Run the De-humid 24/7. And no, it does not dry it too fast and its harsh.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 23, 2010)

While you can hang it in front of the A/C to dry it will most likely dry too fast.  That is not the preferred method if you are trying to give it that long slow dry.  The A/C removes moisture from the room air. So if your room air is has a high rh% you may lower the humidity to an acceptable range and everything works good.  If the room air is all ready has a low rh and the A/C removes more moisture than your harvest can dry too fast not giving enough time for things to break down and may have a harsh taste.  So knowing what your drying conditions are is important in order to to give a more accurate answer.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 23, 2010)

You can pick up an inexpensive hygrometer at a pet store to help you know your rh.


----------

